# Getting stitches removed



## Slanzer (Apr 22, 2014)

I need to have some stitches removed following a surgery I had in England. I am back in Spain now (Valencia) and was wondering if anyone could advise me on where I could go to have someone take these stitches out.
Is it something I'd need to go to the hospital for?
Thanks!


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

Are you a UK resident just on holiday in Spain?


----------



## Slanzer (Apr 22, 2014)

No, I live in Valencia but only for 4 months so I don't have residency.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Slanzer said:


> No, I live in Valencia but only for 4 months so I don't have residency.



if you have your EHIC you can go to the local centro de salud & they should remove the stitches for you


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

For a small charge, surely a local private clinic would do it


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> if you have your EHIC you can go to the local centro de salud & they should remove the stitches for you


It's hardly an emergency!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Slanzer said:


> No, I live in Valencia but only for 4 months so I don't have residency.


According to most posters on here you are breaking the law as you should have registered after 90 days.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Isobella said:


> According to most posters on here you are breaking the law as you should have registered after 90 days.


Uhhhmm, It's not really so much according to most posters, it's what Spain has decided, so it's the law.

However, it was also noted by many that a good few foreigners don't register whether we, or the Spanish authorities, like it or not


----------



## Slanzer (Apr 22, 2014)

Sorry, maybe I misunderstood the question. I am registered on the empadronamiento and have an NIE, Social Security, etc., I just don't have a residency permit as such. I was told nothing more was necessary.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi Op,

Xabiachica's right, this is a job for the local Centro de Salud. With an EHIC card it'll be free, but without one you might get the standard 195 ish Euro fee.

I'm not sure.

I almost lopped a finger off in the process of some rustling-up in the kitchen. I didn't have an EHIC so had to pay 195 Euros. There were two subsequent appointments, one a couple of days later for redressing and the final one about a couple of weeks later for the stitches out. The two subsequent appointments only cost 15 Euros each but I'm not sure if you can pay only that amount, it might be a rule you pay the full fee for any kind of treatment first.

If I were you I'd go to the Centro and ask, and try to get the 15E rate! They may just get them out for you. Spanish may help a discussion of this kind so take a friend along if you don't speak it.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Slanzer said:


> Sorry, maybe I misunderstood the question. I am registered on the empadronamiento and have an NIE, Social Security, etc., I just don't have a residency permit as such. I was told nothing more was necessary.


It isn't a question of a residency permit, you are required to register on the foreigners' register within 90 days. If you are here over 90 days then Spain considers you ARE a resident and therefore requires you to register. You should not be empadronado unless you are on the foreigners' register. Your EHIC is not valid if you live here. 

You say you have "Social Security" - please explain what you mean. If you have a Tarjeta Sanitaria then you are registered with the Spanish health service and can go to your local health centre for the stitches to be removed.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Bet the OP wishes he/She'd never asked!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Bet the OP wishes he/She'd never asked!


Hola

I was thinking that - it is not illegal to be in Spain for four months a year - is it really necessary to know the ins & outs of minute details to answer an unrelated problem? I think people should take the chill pill and unless people ask about how long they can stay legally, assume they will stay within the rules 

Davexf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> It's hardly an emergency!


it doesn't have to be an emergency

the EHIC covers _essential _treatment

that would include the removal of stitches - & even a sore throat if you felt you needed to see a doctor, for instance if there might be an infection


any medication would be at full price though, even with a state prescription


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Slanzer said:


> Sorry, maybe I misunderstood the question. I am registered on the empadronamiento and have an NIE, Social Security, etc., I just don't have a residency permit as such. I was told nothing more was necessary.


ahh - so you actually _live _in Spain

I thought you meant that you spent 4 months a year here - I misunderstood


if you're living here (regardless of whether or not you have registered as resident) you can't use your EHIC, since that's for holidaymakers

if you have a SS number etc, you should register for state healthcare if you can - otherwise you'll have to use a private clinic

are you working here?


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> I was thinking that - it is not illegal to be in Spain for four months a year - is it really necessary to know the ins & outs of minute details to answer an unrelated problem? I think people should take the chill pill and unless people ask about how long they can stay legally, assume they will stay within the rules
> 
> Davexf


To answer the OP's question we do need to know if s/he is a UK resident on holiday in Spain or a Spanish resident with access to Spanish healthcare.

Sounds like they are UK resident - if having a procedure done in the UK and only living in Valencia for a few months of the year.

If it was me then a pair of sharp scissors and tweezers would do as long as I could get to the stitches!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> ahh - so you actually _live _in Spain
> 
> I thought you meant that you spent 4 months a year here - I misunderstood
> 
> ...


Hmmm. If they do live in Spain, then how did they have the operation in UK?

I think we need to know a lot more - are you a pensioner, where do you spend most of your time etc.



Your best option, though, is to pay a private clinic to have them taken out then there can be no suggestion of fraud.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Do you mean living under the radar don't tell'em Pike


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

What a can of worms this has opened up!


----------



## Slanzer (Apr 22, 2014)

To clarify: I am from England but moved to Spain permanently four months ago. I returned to England to get the surgery done as there was nowhere here that could do it. I am not a pensioner, I am working full time and paying social security.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Slanzer said:


> To clarify: I am from England but moved to Spain permanently four months ago. I returned to England to get the surgery done as there was nowhere here that could do it. I am not a pensioner, I am working full time and paying social security.


in that case you need to get yourself registered as resident (as is required) & registered for state healthcare, as you are entitled to


----------

